# what happened to halloweenradio.net



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

The one associated with this forum (the button below the logo on the main page) is actually HalloweenRadio.com (not net, tho that is also a good channel) but I'm not sure why it isn't working. We had some issues with it last year and the new owner of that is Jimmy (Nemesisgenesis) last I heard. He said they were going to be transitioning to a new software or format (I'm fuzzy on the details) at some point, so maybe that is what is happening now... fingers crossed!

I'll PM him and hope he can hopefully let us know when it will be back up!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Okay as of the time of this post, the HalloweenRadio.com is working - playing Punky Pumpkin by Fran Allison. But the button itself may not work in certain browsers. I've been seeing issues with Firefox for instance since they disabled all Java and Silverlight add-ons.

ETA: it's not working again not even an hour later - just spinning and stuck on the load screen. 

It is looking like it's either stripped down to a bare minimum of songs (I'm only seeing about 6 or so) or just not working/supported. Maybe they'll start working out the kinks closer to the season? I'm not sure how to contact them other than PM'ing Nemesisgenesis (linked above), but not sure if they are checking in at this time. 


But if you did really mean HalloweenRadio.NET - it definitely is working. I have that station in my itunes and they have directions on their website on how to access their stream. It's got a ton of songs in rotation once you load it up. Just heard:
Skyhooks - Horror movie
Electric Light Orchestra - Evil woman
Ray Parker Jr. - Ghostbusters
Johnny Cash - Ghost riders in the sky
Commercial(s)
Bobby Boris Pickett - The werewolf watusi
This Is Halloween - Danny Elfman


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

its definitively halloweenradio.net - which refers me to the app store or google play...as I listen to the station on my PC, I can't download an app, but was able to find a webpage that allows me to listen to the various sub stations (kids/oldies/atmosphere, etc).

but thanks, Frankie's Girl..appreciate the assist....


Spookmaster


----------



## Halloweenradio.net (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Spookmaster

At the moment we have problems with our streamhost (geoblocks, ...) we are doing our best to migrate everything to a new streamhost.
(we try to have it done by the end of July).

You can try listening by using this links:



http://halloweenradio.net/stream/halloweenradio-main.m3u
http://halloweenradio.net/stream/halloweenradio-atmosphere.m3u
https://www.radionomy.com/en/radio/halloweenradionet-kids/index
https://www.radionomy.com/en/radio/halloweenradionet-movies/index
https://www.radionomy.com/en/radio/halloweenradionet-oldies/index


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I clicked on Halloween Music on the tab at top of forum, pretty cool , all these years I had never clicked on it till I saw this post


----------



## Nemesisgenesis (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey all, terribly sorry for the delay (kept on getting a nasty redirect loop from FB trying to log in here but I got around it).

HalloweenRadio.com used Radionomy as a legacy solution to stream and manage the station, but unfortunately because of the low listen rate on the off season and the way their model works, they cancelled our station altogether  Right now I have a patch up that will be updated shorty to include more tracks and I'll fix the popup window that is generated from here to make sure that works as expected. 

I'm negotiating a contract with another company to get us access to some really cool tracks and new player in the very near future AND I'm also in the middle of building out a Music Video feature for those in need of more distractions 

Thanks again for continuing to listen, I'll also be adding a support feature to the site so you can easily contact us if things break (and I'm not able to get to the forum in a timely manner).

Thanks again,
jimmy


----------



## Nemesisgenesis (Jul 15, 2012)

QUICK UPDATE: I think we're working a little better now on the pop up from the forum. I also added a few more tracks to the playlist. 

More to come... thanks again all!!

-jimmy


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

I like the feature where you can skip a song to the next one I would love new songs though on the playlist


----------



## Valentine (Sep 4, 2011)

The Halloween season is lurking around the corner and I just started listening to Halloweenradio.net again.
All stations seems to be up and running, but I'm missing the soundtrack channel. Was it on air last year?


----------



## Valentine (Sep 4, 2011)

Just found my post from last year! And as always I'm listening to *Halloweenradio.net* again! It's becoming a tradition!

I heard so much good new songs on the deafferents channels! Give them a try!


----------

